# AML - Aeon Metals



## drmb (11 October 2007)

AQR is copper and molybdenum exporer in Qld, near Monto. from http://www.aussieqresources.com/ "... seven prospective projects at varying stages of development. The most advanced project at Rawbelle is the Whitewash project where a potentially large porphyry copper/molybdenum exploration target has been identified and partly drilled. The exploration target at Whitewash based on soil geochemistry and geophysics potentially has an extent of 3km x 2km.   At present (late August 2007) the company is drilling the Whitewash development project and collecting geophysical data to assist in target new generation. The potential exists to host significant extensions to the known mineralisation as outlined in the Geos Mining Report and Independent Geological Report in the AQR prospectus." IPO June 2007, market cap is about 28m, 120 million shares, about 11m cash assets. 

Disclosure - I hold very small parcel as a spec buy.


----------



## drmb (16 October 2007)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

P/S Ann out - 

_HIGH GRADE MOLYBDENUM ASSAYS AT WHITEWASH PROJECT IN
CENTRAL QUEENSLAND

Queensland-based minerals exploration company Aussie Q Resources (“Aussie Q, “the Company”) (ASX: AQR) is pleased to announce the following exploration update from the Company’s drilling program at its Whitewash Copper/Molybdenum Project

EPM 14628 (100% AQR) in Central Queensland.

• A highlight of the results is drill hole 07WW032, which has returned numerous intersections of encouraging high grade molybdenum, assaying up to 7530ppm Molybdenum.

• When ancillary minerals are added, the Company estimates the grade to be 10,907ppm, or 1.09% Mo03 eq (Molybdenum Oxide equivalent) or 0.93% at 85% recovery (a conservative recovery rate we believe). Note 1.

It should also be noted that the bottom 46m of hole 07WW032 is not included in the results to date (assays are expected in the near future) but the drill log has indicated significant mineral also exists in this section. Aussie Q is currently undertaking a drilling program at the project as part of the Company’s aim to establish a JORC-compliant resource at Whitewash.

The Company can now report that the assay results for drill holes 23 to 35 (excluding hole 33 which is currently being diamond drilled to 400m) have been received and are presently being prepared for release.

Assay results for 10 holes have previously been reported to the market, in September. Assay results from the latest drill holes are currently being tabulated and the Company expects to announce these soon. The Company’s current drilling program at Whitewash is designed to increase the density of drilling in a section of mineralisation at the project area of approximately 1000 metres by 750 metres, as part of Aussie Q’s aim to delineate a JORC compliant resource.

The directors believe that, while drilling will continue, the 22 drill holes along with results from 17 holes drilled pre-IPO are sufficient to warrant the Company to now seek a JORC result and then initiate pre-feasibility planning.

Yours sincerely,
Dr Richard Haren
CEO_

AQR is up 6% 0.260 (+0.015) on vol 1,071,967 AT midday today


----------



## drmb (18 October 2007)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Another encouraging ann

_LATEST DRILL RESULTS CONFIRM HIGH GRADE MOLYBDENUM AT WHITEWASH PROJECT, CENTRAL QUEENSLAND
Key Points
• Results from latest 12 drill holes confirm high grade molybdenum consistent with previous drilling
• Study to confirm JORC resource initiated expected completion December
• Highlights include intercepts of:
o Hole 32 - returned an aggregate 50m @ 0.14% MoO3 eq @ 85% recovery including one very high grade metre @ 10,907 ppm MoO3 eq. Hole 32 had numerous other high grade intersections.
o Hole 34 – included 8m @ 3,056 MoO3 eq with individual assays up to the very high grade 10,194 MoO3 eq @ 85% recovery. Hole 34 had numerous other high grade intersections such as 8,500 ppm MoO3 eq over 2m and Rhenium up to 2.44 ppm.
o Hole 27 - included 8m @ 2,775 MoO3 eq @ 85% recovery, including one metre at 5,353 MoO3 eq. Hole 27 also had numerous other high grade intersections such as 4m @ 2,375 ppm MoO3 eq with individual assays up to 6,305 ppm MoO3 eq_

However, down 1 c to 0.230 on small volumes at just after midday


----------



## lazyfish (24 October 2007)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Lots of interesting information being released lately, I have taken a 'large' stake (by my standard, anyway . They are expecting a JORC compliant resource statement in December. Bear in mind that this is only 1/4 of the newly defined drilling area, spanning an area of 2200m x 1500m. During the boardroom radio interview they claim the resource would be somewhere between 50MT-100MT, if that is the estimate before the last ann then whitewash would be huge indeed. Grades are ok I am expecting an aggregate grade of around 0.1% - 0.13% MoO3 equivalent. Also worth noting is that directors are mostly paid by options as their salary (over 90%), with an exercise price of 30 cents each. I do not really think the long term sp will fall much below that. The current sp is at 22.5 cents, which is below the IPO price. Directors own about 33% of all shares and 80% of all options (exercisable at 30 cents). Company has 11m cash and (undiluted) market cap is 27 mil. No point diluting at this moment as the option exercise price is higher than the current sp.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2007)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Looks like a large strike area but the grades don't look that great to me. Lazifish, not sure how you get 'aggregate grade of around 0.1% - 0.13%'.

Last drilling results had an average of 0.05% Mo, and 0.16% Cu. 

Consider these grades from Kings Minerals (KMN) Kalman deposit in Mt Isa as a comparison:

329m @ 0.23% MoS2, 0.46% Cu, 0.22g/t Au, 0.01% U3O8 (0.31% MoS2Eq)
73m @ 0.43% MoS2, 0.22% Cu, 0.13g/t Au, 0.09% U3O8 (0.62% MoS2Eq)
339m @ 0.11% MoS2, 0.54% Cu, 0.29g/t Au, 0.02% U3O8 (0.22% MoS2Eq)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but to put the deposit in perspective.

And Kings has been smashed the past 6 months....


----------



## lazyfish (25 October 2007)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*



kennas said:


> Looks like a large strike area but the grades don't look that great to me. Lazifish, not sure how you get 'aggregate grade of around 0.1% - 0.13%'.
> 
> Last drilling results had an average of 0.05% Mo, and 0.16% Cu.
> 
> ...




Hey kennas, thanks for the interest. I think I said 0.1% - 0.13% MoO3 equivalent. That would be around 0.067-0.87% Mo equivalent since MoO3 is only 66% Mo. Yes I understand the Mo alone is pretty low, so they are better off making it "MoO3 equivalent" so that copper, silver etc have to be taken into consideration. Also, they used a 85% recovery rate in their conversion which is a bit conservative(?) I am not sure about that, I don't know enough. They could have waited till all drilling are finished before going for the JORC compliant resource so that it will be a larger tonnage, but they didn't. So I am guessing they are pretty confident that it would look decent otherwise it would be such a huge disappointment.

I know nothing about KMN (will look for sure), the grades sure looked fantastic. Though I think MOL have a lot of resources with similar grade, i.e. 469MT of 0.105% MoO3 equivilant (0.06%Mo, 0.09%Cu). They have recently completed the definitive feasibility study for their Spinifex Ridge (open pit), I think they used a 15 USD per lb long term price and the project seems viable. Albeit the capex is pretty scary.


----------



## drmb (18 January 2010)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Hmmm - been absent for a long time! Been a long term holder since launch. 8/01/2010 ann Progress Report Whitewash South created excitment and now sp has gone 8c to 40 or more, on volume. More announcements due soon.


----------



## Mister Mark (9 May 2010)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Anyone else holding, seemed to be some good results but now sp has fallen again on some small volumes. 

Interested if any thoughts


----------



## Mister Mark (13 July 2010)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Thought i would raise this one again as i still hold, maybee im alone

seems some good news in results and increased volumes and sp over the last few days, interested in any opions.


----------



## Mister Mark (5 August 2010)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Seems im the only one holding but does continue to improve, anyone else looked at this some encouraging anouncements?


----------



## justiceotp (6 August 2010)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

Hi Mister

Your not alone I picked some of these up at 35c and still holding probably will for a little while yet.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (20 October 2010)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

It looks like it has been trading with some fairly heavy volumes (compared to the last couple of weeks) and the price has shifted accordingly.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (2 November 2010)

*Re: AQR - Aussie Q Resources*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...-on-report-mining-of-metal-to-be-limited.html 

article on Moly - must be good for all current holders one would think if the Chinese move on this.


----------



## springhill (18 April 2013)

*Re: AQR - Aeon Metals*

The full results from AQR's first round of drilling at the 7B project have been released.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130326/pdf/42dwqfp9pc4137.pdf
and
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130418/pdf/42fb8cmhb13v0d.pdf

There are grades of slight interest, but they are more one off results rather than consistent grades.

Second round drilling due to start soon (due April), I would be more interested in seeing them investigate further around B011 & B012, which are to the south of the rest of the drill holes. If there is anything on this tenement, to my untrained eye, it seems to be around that end. Though there is not a lot between northern and southern results.

Can't say I am excited at this point, but there is always something to be learnt, even from an unsuccessful drill program.


----------



## jhnpierson (3 May 2013)

*Re: AQR - Aeon Metals*

Any idea whether the below news is gonna increase the share prices...

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ntersections-at-queensland-project-42196.html


----------



## burglar (28 October 2014)

*Re: AQR - Aeon Metals*

Posted elsewhere!



DeepState said:


> Anyone out there have a take on the AQR results published on the weekend?







burglar said:


> Change of Registered Office, announced 19/09/2014, has had a stupendous effect on AQR Share Price.
> 
> My experience would suggest that "something bad" (odifferous) has been published in one of those boutique (buttock) magazines.







burglar said:


> ... Did a 5 second assessment of AU:AQR.
> Thought it was, perhaps, a heads up for a company severely oversold.
> 
> The company had announced "more stuff" at greater depth.
> One would assume the Share Price Action would be positive! ...


----------



## System (18 January 2016)

On January 18th, 2016, Aeon Metals Limited changed its ASX code from AQR to AML.


----------



## greggles (20 June 2018)

Aeon Metals climbing back over 35c today after slipping under support last week.

AML is developing the 100% owned Walford Creek copper-cobalt project in north-west Queensland. The 2018 drilling campaign commenced in April and the first assays were reported late last month. They are on target to complete around 30,000m in the six-month program so there should hopefully be some good news flow in the second half of this year.

Attached is an overview of the project from their most recent Company Presentation from February.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2020)

anther _Please Explain _letter in the mail, I suspect.






(_DNH_)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2020)

Just came across a 2018 report from a broker associated with the capital raise 







> AML is focused on the exploration and development of its 100%-owned Walford Creek Copper-Cobalt-Zinc project in NW Queensland. .....  However, with a $30m capital raise now completed AML is in an exceptionally strong position to complete a major drill-out in 2018. In our view AML has entered an exciting period of cost effective discovery and growth which we expect more of in 2018. Speculative Buy, Valuation *$0.43/sh*



_- well, that didn't happen_

Is it time for another look? Still focusing on Walford Creek project .... with a pre-feasibility study scheduled finalisation targeted in 1Q 2021.

SUMMARY 
▪ 972kt CuEq (2.14% CuEq) project-development Resource base 
▪ Significant near Resource fault bound strike extension 
▪ Substantial tenement exploration upside linked to major “Basin Edge” tenement package 
▪ Extensive Qld exploration tenement portfolio 
- refined over last 3 years: 
–North-West Qld - proven base metals province, multiple drill ready targets, currently drilling large IOCG target 
–South-East Qld - 190kt Cu (62mt @ 0.30% Cu) Inferred Resource, large porphyry style geology 
▪ Largest and most advanced cobalt sulphide deposit in Australia


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2021)

plumbing the depths ; now 4.9c. Will this be enough to turn AML around?

Highlights 


Drilling at the Vardy Deeps target area, located beneath the Vardy Copper Cobalt deposit, identifies exciting new and highly prospective horizons within the Walford Dolomite. 
Low level copper anomalism, observed over two discrete horizons of 20 and 30 metres thickness and offset from the Fish River Fault, exhibits analogous signatures to that found higher up within the deposit.
Fault hosted mineralisation observed beneath these prospective horizons, demonstrating potential structurally controlled copper mineralisation, further enhances the previously unrecognised prospectivity of the Walford Dolomite. 
Base of the Walford Dolomite unit in the Vardy Deeps area remains to be tested. 
These results enhance the prospectivity of other targets along the Fish River Fault, including to the East of Vardy where the Walford Dolomite is outcropping.


----------



## The Triangle (26 February 2022)

Surprised this is still holding firm at 4.8 cps.  The scoping study from last year was forecasting a billion dollars in pre-production capital.   I didn't pay attention at the time, but I thought this was 100% open pit at a 2.8:1 strip ratio at a mid 1.X CuEq.  I thought that might be ok and threw it on a watch list to check in the future.

Re-reading the scoping study in detail its actually more than 50% underground mining, payback is 5+ years, IRR is 13%, and it's in the middle of bum-f-nowhere QLD.   This simply is not good enough for a junior miner to get financing in my opinion (at least they quote post tax numbers which I like).  Not sure if they can re-jig the project and go with a significantly smaller mine at a higher grade and higher margin.  This would definitely help the cause.  But for a billion in capex right now you need a bullet proof deposit and this is not bullet proof.    They are also running out of cash very quickly, only a couple of million left and they've said they are working on getting $$$ to complete the PFS.


----------



## greggles (22 April 2022)

The Triangle said:


> They are also running out of cash very quickly, only a couple of million left and they've said they are working on getting $$$ to complete the PFS.




The Walford Creek PFS has been paused as a result of elevated global input costs and supply chain volatility. The company is pushing ahead with a 19,000 m drilling programme early next month to try and expand the mineral resource, but sentiment has turned negative and AML is down around 16% today. 

Pausing the PFS at such an advanced stage has shaken investor confidence and many have bailed out looking for better opportunities elsewhere. Hard to blame them.


----------

